# Campsite Villager Won't Move In?



## InfernalShriek

So I've had the WORST luck when it comes to my villagers so far and I ordered amiibo tags but those aren't coming in for ages cause the pandemic. But today my game decided to be merciful and Diana is visiting my campsite and I really want her to move in since she was in my New Leaf village but I already have a full village. I've been seeing people say that a camper can still move in if you're at max capacity even if the villager came to your island naturally and they weren't invited but at the cost of randomly booting one of your villagers (I'm not too fond of any of my villagers so I'm okay with this). When I _finally_ got the move in prompt to come up and convinced her she says Resident Services won't let her move in. So was I just misinformed, am I just unlucky or is there a way around this? I'm continuing to talk to her but all she's been saying is how Resident Services won't let her move in.


----------



## jax1511

I had this happen when I was at capacity, unfortunately I had to invite them back three times and craft the item they wanted before they allowed me to choose a villager to replace.


----------



## Krissi2197

So you have 10 villagers right?

It should allow you to kick someone out. Keep talking to her and see what she says. Otherwise this may be a bug that's among all the other ones when it comes to villagers moving in


----------



## JKDOS

Do you have 10 villagers or an open plot? If you have less than 10 villagers, a camper cannot move in unless you have an open plot... If you have 10 villagers, the game will randomly pick a villager to move out.


----------



## Uffe

JKDOS said:


> Do you have 10 villagers or an open plot? If you have less than 10 villagers, a camper cannot move in unless you have an open plot... If you have 10 villagers, the game will randomly pick a villager to move out.



What do you mean an open plot? I only have 8 villagers, and there is one visiting at my campsite right now. My brother tried to have Canberra move in, but she said that our island is full. Do I have to buy land before allowing her to move in? Because previously, I didn't have this problem. When Marshal was at the campsite, I asked him to move in. He said that was up to Tom Nook. So I spoke to Tom Nook, he gave me a building kit, and Marshal moved in the next day.


----------



## jelibear

I _just _ran into this problem as well.

The first villager is special, and the process to move them in is different from subsequent visitors you get. Any new visitor needs an open plot if you have less than 10 villagers (aka go talk to Nook and put down and plot of land).


----------



## Krissi2197

Uffe said:


> What do you mean an open plot? I only have 8 villagers, and there is one visiting at my campsite right now. My brother tried to have Canberra move in, but she said that our island is full. Do I have to buy land before allowing her to move in? Because previously, I didn't have this problem. When Marshal was at the campsite, I asked him to move in. He said that was up to Tom Nook. So I spoke to Tom Nook, he gave me a building kit, and Marshal moved in the next day.


The first three villagers you invite from islands and the first campsite villager you unlock are special and you dont need a plot of land to invite them.

ANY villager after that, let it be from the campsite, a Nook Island, or inviting someone from a friends town, you NEED an open plot of land in order to have them agree to move in with you.

Go talk to Nook and buy the land before you ask the villager to move in and you should have no issues.


----------



## InfernalShriek

I figured it out thanks for all the help everyone, I thought I had 10 villagers but I only had 9 cause clearly I can't count haha. I got the last plot built and she's moving in tomorrow!


----------



## Uffe

Krissi2197 said:


> The first three villagers you invite from islands and the first campsite villager you unlock are special and you dont need a plot of land to invite them.
> 
> ANY villager after that, let it be from the campsite, a Nook Island, or inviting someone from a friends town, you NEED an open plot of land in order to have them agree to move in with you.
> 
> Go talk to Nook and buy the land before you ask the villager to move in and you should have no issues.



I had Mott and Pashmina as my first two villagers. The three villagers that moved in were Al, Apple, and Poppy. My brother went to an island, got Hopkins, I got Marshal at the campsite, and that's everybody we have. Marshal got the OK from Nook. I bought a kit from Nook to get Boyd to move in. I have a lot of open land, but Canberra says we're full. Guess I'll ask Nook, though.


----------



## Krissi2197

Uffe said:


> I had Mott and Pashmina as my first two villagers. The three villagers that moved in were Al, Apple, and Poppy. My brother went to an island, got Hopkins, I got Marshal at the campsite, and that's everybody we have. Marshal got the OK from Nook. I bought a kit from Nook to get Boyd to move in. I have a lot of open land, but Canberra says we're full. Guess I'll ask Nook, though.


You need to have an open plot of land. Its saying you're full because you have 7 villager plots filled and 0 open ones. Once you talk to Nook and put a plot down you should be able to get Boyd.


----------



## thelonewanderer

InfernalShriek said:


> I figured it out thanks for all the help everyone, I thought I had 10 villagers but I only had 9 cause clearly I can't count haha. I got the last plot built and she's moving in tomorrow!



Congrats, Diana is one of my dreamy even though I never had her.  I met a girl online name Diana and she sooo snooty and Diana is what I imagine she would look like if she was an animal.  A snooty deer.  I also had her picture so she pretty cute and she even agree she look like Diana.

Tomorrow I get to go on mystery island tour again to look for villagers!  So stoke.  I have 6 chance to find a villagers if not it up to RNG maker to decide my fate.


----------

